# CLOSED



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Stop by and shop
*PM Me for fast response! *I'll send a dodo once I'm open  I will be limiting who I let into my island due to the items being taken yesterday 
*Currently AFK! Won't be replying but I can see what's going on!*​
*DIYs: --*
*Native Fruit:* Apples (Though you wouldn't be able to tell)
*Hemisphere: *Northern
*Visitor:* Sahara



*Etiquette:*
* Do not run on / Break / Steal Flowers
* Please do not take fruit from the trees to sell 
* Tell me in advance what you plan to come for. This will help me know who I should prioritize.
* *Do not take items from the ground.* I trusted everyone to follow this rule last time and I came back to tips being stolen as well as some of my items I was saving.
* Tips and gifts are highly appreciated.

*Tipping / Gifts:*
There is no set entry fee, but gifts and tips are highly appreciated.


Spoiler



> Bells
> Cafe themed items
> Cute items
> Posters
> DIYs I don't have
> Hybrids
> Other furniture / clothing items
> NMT if you're feeling generous <3 (I gotta find my bois)



*Nook's Cranny:
Turnip Prices:*  124 bells
*Hot Item: *Iron Wall Lamp
*UPDATE: *A sweetheart purchased and dropped the outdoor table and oil barrel for cataloging!


Spoiler: Items



* Outdoor Table 
* Oil Barrel
* Coffee Cup
* Pedal Board





Spoiler: Cabinet



* Red-Hyacinth Bag
* Red-Pansy Bag
* Red-Rose Bag
* Yellow-Rose Bag
* White Pansy Bag
* White Hyacinth Bag
* Purple Dotted Wall
* Blue Honeycomb-tile wall
* Green Honeycomb-tile wall
* Bamboo-Screen wall
* Monochromatic tile Flooring
* Dark Parquet Flooring
* Random-Square-tile Flooring
* Joined-Mat Flooring



*Able Sisters:*


Spoiler: Clothing



* After-School Jacket
* Bomber-Style Jacket
* Chefs Outfit
* Pullover Jacket
* Silk floral-print shirt
* Sushi Chef's Outfit
* Chino Pants
* Explorer Shorts
* Gingham picnic skirt
* School pants
* Flight-crew uniform
* Tuna-Sushi costume
* Outdoor hat
* Student cap
* Baby's hat
* Mummy Mask
* Bandage
* Tiny Shades
* Glass-bottle glasses
* Everyday tights
* Flowery-dot tights
* Running tights
* Hi-tech sneakers
* High-tops
* Trekking Shoes
* Wingtip shoes


----------



## roseoforlando (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi I would love to come visit please.


----------



## Katy88 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to come if possible!


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the kind words from yesterday and offers to help! I can replace the items no problem.  It was a bit disheartening since some of the items were the ones one of my guests brought for others to catalog if they didn't want to buy them and some were my crafted items /tips. It was just a bit sad that I had laid out the rules.

There might  be free items in the town depending but it will be limited to one per person


----------



## InkFox (Apr 7, 2020)

Oh, this happened to me too I had a thief taking everything people had left for me, I'm sad to hear some people are still committing these acts of villainy, this is very disheartening, thank you for still inviting people despite what happened to you.


----------



## roseoforlando (Apr 7, 2020)

I promise I will not take anything, I am bringing you a whole bunch of extra DIY cards I have , and I would never steal or hurt anyone’s town. That is just so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

roseoforlando said:


> I promise I will not take anything, I am bringing you a whole bunch of extra DIY cards I have , and I would never steal or hurt anyone’s town. That is just so wrong on so many levels.


You were very respectful of my town <3 I have no doubts  I'll send you a dodo shortly!




InkFox said:


> Oh, this happened to me too I had a thief taking everything people had left for me, I'm sad to hear some people are still committing these acts of villainy, this is very disheartening, thank you for still inviting people despite what happened to you.


I'm sorry to hear that  That's awful. I know who did it unfortunately and they were from off-site.  I understand that for every bad experience there are a bunch of cool people so I'm happy to let people in <3


----------



## Restin (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi! I’d love to visit if possible thx


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you for this. I sent pm!


----------



## bumblybee (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello! I’d love to visit!


----------



## Saphi (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi! Can I visit Please?


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm limiting invites to 3 at a time (Sent out 4 by accident woops) 
When a few people leave I'll let some more in <3


----------



## dontforgetacoaster (Apr 7, 2020)

I don’t need to visit but I feel bad that someone did that stuff to you..so messed up


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 7, 2020)

dontforgetacoaster said:


> I don’t need to visit but I feel bad that someone did that stuff to you..so messed up



I lost my one rotten turnip too in my open town. D: no more ants for me. haha


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d love to visit, will send a PM shortly~ Sorry to hear about what happened yesterday though, that is plain awful. I mean, just why? >.>


----------



## bumblybee (Apr 7, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> I lost my one rotten turnip too in my open town. D: no more ants for me. haha



Man, that sucks. I’m sorry people do that. That’s terrible


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> I lost my one rotten turnip too in my open town. D: no more ants for me. haha


That's awful  I'm so sorry to hear that! 


--
Three more people have been invited in! I'm trying to avoid too many interruptions but as soon as someone leaves the next person will be invited in! I'm in class so I'm just greeting people haha just AFK for now. I'm supposed to be in an online lecture


----------



## dino (Apr 7, 2020)

when you open back up, i'd love to come! will be very respectful of your town and bring some cute cafe items with me


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d love to come please if you’re still accepting visitors! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

I have a spare Cinnamoroll poster if you’d like? :3


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Sorry for the long wait times  I want to make sure there aren't many interruptions between guests so only select dodo codes are going out.

LOLLY IS NO LONGER GIVING OUT HER DIY


----------



## Samsmilesalot (Apr 7, 2020)

Would love to visit and get some inspiration from your town if you are still open! 

I'll bring something cute!!


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 7, 2020)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> Sorry for the long wait times  I want to make sure there aren't many interruptions between guests so only select dodo codes are going out.
> 
> I am monitoring to make sure Lolly is still giving out DIYs!



No rush!


----------



## Sami (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd like to come,  please! I wanna get a baby's hat. :3


----------



## electtric_kat (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello I would love to come visit


----------



## Atinydelia (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello I would like to visit!!


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

We got a bunch of sweethearts over here ;-;
Thank you for the bulletin messages and gifts <3 ahhh 
We have a few people around town right now but I'm slowly slipping invites to others too!


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 7, 2020)

tysm! sorry I took so long, I was catching cherry blossom petals haha ;; southern hem things
I donated to your bridge aswell ~~


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

BbyDeeEMILY said:


> tysm! sorry I took so long, I was catching cherry blossom petals haha ;; southern hem things
> I donated to your bridge aswell ~~


Ahhh thank you so much that's so sweet of you ;-; 
No no not at all! You were welcome to spend as much time as you'd like  I'm glad you got some things! You're always welcome back!


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

We're back open if anyone wishes to come visit!


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi can i still come? Thanks


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

I would like to come for Saharah and able sisters


----------



## Samsmilesalot (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd like to still come if you're still taking any guests


----------

